# Smoked Salmon Steaks (Q-VIEW)



## gros cochon (Jun 7, 2011)

Hi everybody,

I wanted something different this weekend & since I haven't cooked fish on the WSM yet, I decided to give it a try. I'm glad I did, & will definately make this again. I starded by putting them in a brine for 2 hours.

Here they are out of the brine & left uncovered in the fridge to dry for a few hours.








I then seasoned thm lightly with EVOO, brown sugar, garlic & onion powder & fresh cracked pepper.







Then on the WSM on the bottom grate @ 170-175 with sugar maple wood till they looked done. I think about 2 1/2 hours.







Served with a white wine sauce my wife made with asparagus & risotto.







Here's a better view (How's that Bear ?)







I'd like to know what you guys think about the brining. Is 2 hours enough & how much does it really affect the final product. Thanks for looking my friends. Have a great week.


----------



## meateater (Jun 7, 2011)

Looks awesome! What's in the brine?


----------



## fpnmf (Jun 7, 2011)

Outstanding!!!

Craig


----------



## gros cochon (Jun 7, 2011)

meateater said:


> Looks awesome! What's in the brine?


Thanks. Just a simple brine. Water, kosher salt, brown sugar, garlic powder & onion powder.


----------



## nwdave (Jun 7, 2011)

Brining?  With salmon, absolutely.  Freezing in the Alaskan waters, then flown down to the lower 48 takes away a little of the flavor, to my mind.  Brining helps to restore some of the moisture lost, adds a little of the secret stuff we like to sneak in to "enhance" the salmon.  I wouldn't think of not doing a brine.  My brine leaves out the onion and garlic powder and I add bay leaves, but thats just my preference.

Now those are some mighty fine looking salmon steaks.  Well worthy of being served in any Pacific Northwest restaurant that serves salmon.  Now about that white wine sauce...... wanna share.......  we're going to steak some salmon this summer and I'd love to try out some white wine sauce for something different.

~Dave


----------



## tjohnson (Jun 7, 2011)

Look Great!

Gonna Try some salmon this weekend

Todd


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 8, 2011)

Great looking salmon! Nice presentation!


----------



## thebarbequeen (Jun 9, 2011)

Beautiful color on your salmon!  It all looks delicious - like NWDave said, any restaurant around here would be proud to serve that plate!  Cheers!


----------



## gros cochon (Jun 9, 2011)

Thanks for the kind comments folks. I think I've got the hang of this WSM now. Before summer ends I have to try a big a** brisket. Thanks again for looking.


----------



## rbranstner (Jun 9, 2011)

That looks like a meal fit for a king.


----------



## gros cochon (Jun 9, 2011)

rbranstner said:


> That looks like a meal fit for a king.


Well, my 3 daughters say I'm the King Of Fools.


----------



## sqwib (Jun 9, 2011)

Awesome Job


----------



## africanmeat (Jun 17, 2011)

It looks great


----------



## bostonbbq (Jun 18, 2011)

Awesome!  Got the recipe for the white wine sauce??


----------



## justpassingthru (Jun 18, 2011)

That's some good looking salmon, I would love to have some of that.

Ditto on the white wine sauce and thank you for risotto pic, recently some one posted a photo of risotto and it inspired me to try it, while it's a big hit here I've always wondered if I was cooking it correctly, thanks for the conformation.

Gene

p.s. Mrs JPT and I always chuckle when we see your handle!


----------

